
Ask HN: Let's talk release notes - raykanani99
What&#x27;s your experience with release notes?<p>Do you find them valuable? Tips and tricks. Great examples of release notes. What do you hate?
======
cpburns2009
I find them invaluable as a programmer who also has to maintain systems. It
gives me a rough idea if upgrading software and libraries should be relatively
painless or a long endeavor. I like Apache Solr's release notes because
they're well sectioned. A giant, unorganized change-log, while better than
nothing, is not ideal.

